

Biohacking at SHDH45-Google - 8iterations
http://petridishtalk.com/2011/07/10/shdh_google_blast/

======
a_dy
I don't understand. Google showed you how to use BLAST?

~~~
8iterations
Yes exactly, they held my hand through the whole copy/paste process.

~~~
a_dy
If you use Homebrew, you can install blast (brew install blast). However, it
takes forever to compile :)

~~~
8iterations
Any specific advantages? I'll try to check it out.

